# Storm speculation March 10/11



## troy (Mar 5, 2011)

Weatherman just said we may have another "massive" storm Thursday into Friday...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 6, 2011)

Just finished plowing 6 inches right now -- still coming down  -- 8-16 by tomorrow am -- it's heavy stuff when plowing but doesn't look that way falling --- Better than rain


----------



## billski (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm ready for massive.  Heading north Friday AM.  Steaux, MRG.  Joiners? Posers?

May have to head over to Warp-ville if VT is crappy!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 6, 2011)

Forget about that storm.  Today's is blowing up!  2-3 feet up in Vermont by tomorrow afternoon!!!


----------



## billski (Mar 6, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Forget about that storm.  Today's is blowing up!  2-3 feet up in Vermont by tomorrow afternoon!!!



And to think I was freakin' about 20 inches!  Hope your yardstick is useless.
I'm digging out the snorkel now...

  Let 'em rip!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 6, 2011)

Tim Kelley on NECN just said this could be the biggest storm since the V-Day 2007. 
http://www.necn.com/03/06/11/Anothe...-The-/landing.html?blockID=434349&feedID=6239

Crossing fingers for a University closure tomorrow. If not, save some for me on Tuesday and/or let's go wind holds!


----------



## roark (Mar 6, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Tim Kelley on NECN just said this could be the biggest storm since the V-Day 2007.
> http://www.necn.com/03/06/11/Anothe...-The-/landing.html?blockID=434349&feedID=6239
> 
> Crossing fingers for a University closure tomorrow.


yeah, still waiting for word from my boss, I know he's on the crackberry! You've got my #


----------



## billski (Mar 6, 2011)

Winds could be an issue.  At Stowe, gusts of 24-26mph from 9am to 6pm.
22-29mph waitsfield
no gusts in Franconia.  Hmmm.  
kmart gusts 23-29mph

Lots of upslope potential.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2011)

Sadly it looks like that storm in the plains is tracking too far north hit the Catskills, and possibly too far north to even hit Vermont.  Hoping that changes.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 6, 2011)

billski said:


> Winds could be an issue.  At Stowe, gusts of 24-26mph from 9am to 6pm.
> 22-29mph waitsfield
> no gusts in Franconia.  Hmmm.
> kmart gusts 23-29mph
> ...


Winds wrapping around to the northeast and north would mean game on at Cannon. I definitely am a little concerned about the winds for the usual windy spots. Smuggs or Burke could be money tomorrow. All depends where the wind is honking from tomorrow morning as to what is effected.


----------



## Euler (Mar 7, 2011)

What's the topic of this thread again...?


----------



## hammer (Mar 8, 2011)

Coming back on topic...what is the latest on this system?  NCP all the way north?  Sure hope not...


----------



## mlkrgr (Mar 8, 2011)

hammer said:


> Coming back on topic...what is the latest on this system?  NCP all the way north?  Sure hope not...



Was hoping to get to Sugarbush Thursday and Pico Friday. Good thing I didn't make lodging reservations yet (I'm writing this Tuesday morning) because we're looking at a pretty bad round of mixed precipitation rain/snow/ice on Thursday along with the wind. Friday looks like it would be a washout with rain with a freeze over into Saturday being possible. 

I keep on wanting to get up to these places... looks like I'll have to wait. Especially, it seems like the only times of the year the ski buses get to Sugarbush is first few weeks of January and then April since that's when they offer reasonable enough ticket prices to make the trip marketable.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Mar 8, 2011)

Latest I heard was Thursday light snow to start, then mix, then rain, all light.  Then Thursday into Friday all rain and a possible heavy band moves in.  On the up side 40's and sunny on Saturday.  Of course the last storm started off as all rain (weather forecast) going up the St Lawrence and well, alot of the major ski areas ended up with at least a foot.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup, we're in the generally dreaded storm pattern right now with "Great Lakes Cutters" instead of "East Coast Huggers" that will tend to put us, most of the time, on the warm side of the storm, and this time of year, with the ever strengthening sun, it's often questionable as to if, and how well the cold air can hold on before the center of the storm passes and the backside Northwesterlies winds kick in to cool it back down


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 8, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Latest I heard was Thursday light snow to start, then mix, then rain, all light.  Then Thursday into Friday all rain and a possible heavy band moves in.  On the up side 40's and sunny on Saturday.  Of course *the last storm started off as all rain (weather forecast) going up the St Lawrence and well, alot of the major ski areas ended up with at least a foot.*



Which is why I'm still holding out some hope for northern NY/VT.   Especially since they're forecasting all snow first until the mix, then changeover to rain.  

I guess temperature will be a big factor, and weather. com is predicting highs of 36 and 39 for Thursday and Friday, while accuweather .com is predicting highs of 40 and 45.  Here's to hoping for the former and not the latter.


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2011)

I have plans for NVT for Friday-Sat.  I probably won't pull the trigger until Thursday night since it's looking light 40's and rain for Thursday.  That means even the summits can't escape it.  Icing will impact travel.  Too bad, it ruins the good stuff from yesterday.


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 8, 2011)

I live too far away to cherry-pick my days, so I'm planning on Gore Saturday and Whiteface Sunday no matter what.  Fingers crossed that the Thursday rain isn't too devastating.  At a minimum, I'll ski two new mountains that received enough snow on Sunday that they'll at least have plenty of coverage.


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2011)

ta&idaho said:


> I live too far away to cherry-pick my days, so I'm planning on Gore Saturday and Whiteface Sunday no matter what.  Fingers crossed that the Thursday rain isn't too devastating.  At a minimum, I'll ski two new mountains that received enough snow on Sunday that they'll at least have plenty of coverage.



Fair enough.  Reasonable response from a reasonable skier.  There is a glimmer of hope from WinnChill:

"hursday and Friday--Low pressure slowly develops to our west and slows up again just to our west--we will see some light snow funneling in off the ocean with increasing southerly winds Thursday (stronger pressure gradient).   With continuous light moisture/snow, we could start seeing some accumulations add up during the day (around half a foot for northern areas).  The winds help pull in warmer air aloft with higher snow levels (up around 5000-6000ft) and a mix to some rain (southern resorts mostly) Thursday night and into Friday.  We are still wondering how far north the warm air makes it as this storm may just weaken and meander to our west or we could get a secondary low forming along the coast.  For now, we're expecting the snow/rain mix to continue into Friday (mostly snow for northern resorts with additional accumulations...rain south) and basically weaken/thin out some through the day--southerly winds continue as well.    .

This Weekend--Not much time in between systems--another disturbance (Clipper) arrives later on Saturday to shift winds around and bring another batch of light snow.  Lower snow levels should bring mainly light/moderate snow this time to most areas Saturday night and into Sunday followed by some clearing to high pressure into Monday--CT"


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 8, 2011)

ta&idaho said:


> I live too far away to cherry-pick my days, so I'm planning on Gore Saturday and Whiteface Sunday no matter what.  Fingers crossed that the Thursday rain isn't too devastating.  At a minimum, I'll ski two new mountains that received enough snow on Sunday that they'll at least have plenty of coverage.



I'm in the same boat. Sugarloaf or bust for me!



billski said:


> Fair enough.  Reasonable response from a reasonable skier.  There is a glimmer of hope from WinnChill:
> 
> "hursday and Friday--Low pressure slowly develops to our west and slows up again just to our west--we will see some light snow funneling in off the ocean with increasing southerly winds Thursday (stronger pressure gradient).   With continuous light moisture/snow, we could start seeing some accumulations add up during the day (around half a foot for northern areas).  The winds help pull in warmer air aloft with higher snow levels (up around 5000-6000ft) and a mix to some rain (southern resorts mostly) Thursday night and into Friday.  We are still wondering how far north the warm air makes it as this storm may just weaken and meander to our west or we could get a secondary low forming along the coast.  For now, we're expecting the snow/rain mix to continue into Friday (mostly snow for northern resorts with additional accumulations...rain south) and basically weaken/thin out some through the day--southerly winds continue as well.    .
> 
> This Weekend--Not much time in between systems--another disturbance (Clipper) arrives later on Saturday to shift winds around and bring another batch of light snow.  Lower snow levels should bring mainly light/moderate snow this time to most areas Saturday night and into Sunday followed by some clearing to high pressure into Monday--CT"



Lionel Hutz over at FIS seems cautiously optimistic.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 8, 2011)

heading to bolton sun/mon, hopefully thats far enough north..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 8, 2011)

ta&idaho said:


> I live too far away to cherry-pick my days, so I'm planning on Gore Saturday and Whiteface Sunday no matter what.  Fingers crossed that the Thursday rain isn't too devastating.  At a minimum, I'll ski two new mountains that *received enough snow on Sunday that they'll at least have plenty of coverage.*




  I'm cautiously optimistic too, as they seem so uncertain as to the snow/rain behavior to begin with, as well as the fact that these forecasts are not conducted for elevation.  I cant even tell you how many times I'd be driving to work in the morning through Waterbury or Moscow, towns near Stowe at about 500 - 800 feet elevation in a drizzle, and by the time I get to the mountain base just a few miles away it's snowing at about 1600 feet (let alone up the hill at 3200 feet).


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 8, 2011)

NOAA is showing a total washout for southern VT Thursday through Saturday, Like 2-3 inches of moisture, currently forecast as mostly r**n.

We took last weekend off due to the washout but this sucks, two massive storms in two weeks both being just too warm. I was hoping for a good March,  normal snowfall for March for Mount Snow is about 4 feet. Last year we got zero, this year?


----------



## roark (Mar 8, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> NOAA is showing a total washout for southern VT Thursday through Saturday, Like 2-3 inches of moisture, currently forecast as mostly r**n.
> 
> We took last weekend off due to the washout but this sucks, two massive storms in two weeks both being just too warm. I was hoping for a good March, normal snowfall for March for Mount Snow is about 4 feet. Last year we got zero, this year?


Go north.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm watching this for a potential AZ summit preview on Sunday at Sugarloaf.  Snowfields and Bracket are wide open right now.  I work in Portland Saturday night, so if the rain line stays south, I maybe hitting the Loaf.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 8, 2011)

roark said:


> *Go north*.



The NOAA forecast even for Whiteface and Jay Peak is pretty horrendous too.  

At this point, you have to pin your hopes on _"they're wrong"_, which lets face it, isnt really that much of a long-shot.



<------ Still optimistic


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 8, 2011)

Hope and you shall receive?







Accuweather is predicting at least 6" (or more) for upstate NY and up to 6" for parts of VT (I'd assume higher for JP)

Of course, there's this too...



> Farther east across north-central Pennsylvania and interior New England, cold air will remain trapped as precipitation spreads over this region Wednesday afternoon. Precipitation will begin as a period of wet snow in cities such as Binghamton, Syracuse and Burlington before mixing with and changing to plain rain across most locations by Thursday.



But hey, at least they've bumped up the snow totals a bit......  Previously I only saw guesstimates of 1" or 1" - 3", so I view this positively.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 8, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm watching this for a potential AZ summit preview on Sunday at Sugarloaf.  Snowfields and Bracket are wide open right now.  I work in Portland Saturday night, so if the rain line stays south, I maybe hitting the Loaf.



As I said earlier, I'll be there as well, therefore I've been monitoring the weather situation pretty religiously.

Snowforecast.com has SL getting 4-7" on Thurs, 6" on Fri, and 1-4" on Sat.  They do forecast a little rain mixed in for Thurs/Fri, but I'm hoping that the upper part of the mountain can be mostly spared.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Hope and you shall receive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem with that map is it's snowfall through Thursday, when the cold air will be in place still, and only about 1/4th of the storm, both in terms of duration and precip has hit the Northeast.  The problem is that later Thursday through Friday evening, the remaining 3/4ths of this storm will roll through with warm, moist air straight out of the Gulf of Mexico rushing North and giving likely atleast an inch of "immature snow" all the way to the Canadian Border.

The really, big model liquid totals as of now look to be over the Poconos/Western Catskills, where a swath of 4 to 7" of liquid could fall   Model estimates for the Green's right now are in the 1-3" of liquid range, with similar to slightly higher estimates across the 'Daks.  

The good thing, is if roads to ski areas aren't flooded out, this weekend looks like it could be a nice weekend of spring snow, with maybe a corn cycle setting up.

The bad thing is that if those precip estimates turn out to be true, our friends that frequent the Pocono's may be done for the year


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2011)

drjeff said:


> The problem with that map is it's snowfall through Thursday, when the cold air will be in place still, and only about 1/4th of the storm, both in terms of duration and precip has hit the Northeast.  The problem is that later Thursday through Friday evening, the remaining 3/4ths of this storm will roll through with warm, moist air straight out of the Gulf of Mexico rushing North and giving likely atleast an inch of "immature snow" all the way to the Canadian Border.
> 
> The really, big model liquid totals as of now look to be over the Poconos/Western Catskills, where a swath of 4 to 7" of liquid could fall   Model estimates for the Green's right now are in the 1-3" of liquid range, with similar to slightly higher estimates across the 'Daks.
> 
> ...



+2.  That mixing sux.  I'm watching very closely and won't pull the trigger until Thurs night or Friday AM, depending on what resorts are reporting.  I'm hoping, but not  hopeful  that higher elevations will be spared, but the valley temps seem too high to avoid it, given a 5 to 10 degree differential.

The other thing that bothers me is slick icy roads if I hit a transition zone.  As this thing moves in and out vehicles could be victims as much as the snow.  
I've built my Ullr pyre.


----------



## hammer (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm hoping that this system moves out in time for at least the groomers to be in decent shape by Sunday...

Is it just me or is this weather similar to last March? :-x:-x:-x


----------



## Glenn (Mar 9, 2011)

More rain in CT. Just what we need. I spent the last two days ripping out carpet and drying out or living room. Ugh.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2011)

billski said:


> +2.  That mixing sux.  I'm watching very closely and won't pull the trigger until Thurs night or Friday AM, depending on what resorts are reporting.  I'm hoping, but not  hopeful  that higher elevations will be spared, but the valley temps seem too high to avoid it, given a 5 to 10 degree differential.
> 
> The other thing that bothers me is slick icy roads if I hit a transition zone.  As this thing moves in and out vehicles could be victims as much as the snow.
> I've built my Ullr pyre.



If anything Bill, the Valleys may actually stay colder, as the winds aloft are going to be brisk and warm out of the Southwest bringing in the Gulf moisture. If the cold locks into the vallies, icy roads and freezing rain will be an issue down low with pure liquid up high.  Although the air mass headed our way is pretty darn warm right now, and as a result with this storm, the WARMING will occur from the top of the air column down to the bottom as opposed to the usual version where the air colum COOLS from the top to the bottom


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2011)

hammer said:


> I'm hoping that this system moves out in time for at least the groomers to be in decent shape by Sunday...
> 
> Is it just me or is this weather similar to last March? :-x:-x:-x



If the temps for Saturday happen, combined with the sunny forcast, even Saturday should be pretty decent with the exception of maybe 1st thing in the AM and some North facing slopes.  

Gotta remember that the sun this time of year is getting pretty strong and also that the REALLY cold air right now is locked up over Hudson Bay, so it won't take too much to get things to soften, and that's *if* they even set up in the 1st place


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2011)

Glenn said:


> More rain in CT. Just what we need. I spent the last two days ripping out carpet and drying out or living room. Ugh.



Fingers crossed Glenn for this one, as it looks like the really heavy stuff will end up about 100 West of you this time.  Although I'm sure that even an inch or 2 right now won't be appreciated!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2011)

Probably gonna bag Sugarloaf on Sunday now.

Unless things change drastically for the better in the next 48 hours.

damn 

the killer snowfields day eludes me again


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 9, 2011)

drjeff said:


> The bad thing is that if those precip estimates turn out to be true, our friends that frequent the Pocono's may be done for the year



The base has held up amazingly well so far and we've taken a couple of good body blows already. (last Sunday, the most recent.)  It will be interesting to see how it takes Thursday.  That being said if it kills it, it still will have been a great season for the Pocono's.  I'm only looking at this weekend here then planning the next 2 up north.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 9, 2011)

its fact that cold air sinks and warm air rises, so at what point (altitude) does that stop?  why is it then that its colder at the top of the mountain than at the base?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 9, 2011)

billski said:


> I'm watching very closely and* won't pull the trigger until Thurs night or Friday AM, depending on what resorts are reporting. * I'm hoping, but not  hopeful  that higher elevations will be spared



Same here.   

I guess the best thing is if this thing rushes through faster than they're expecting (before the warm air mass arrives).  

Though IIRC last week they also predicted drenching rain and it wound up being all snow, so I wonder if there's a chance of that happening again given that the high temps they're predicting for Thursday/Friday are only 35-41 and 33-41 for Whiteface and Stowe respectively?  (i.e. those high temps have been ratcheted down quite a bit from the 38 - 45 degree high predictions they were calling for just yesterday).

<-------------------   Still holding onto hope


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Same here.
> 
> I guess the best thing is if this thing rushes through faster than they're expecting (before the warm air mass arrives).
> 
> ...



One of the differences between last weekends storm and this one, is basically last week, the storm tracked acrossed the middle of the country (latitude wise) and then got it's big "gulp" of moisture from the relatively "cool" mid-atlantic region basically on Sunday.  This one is getting it's gulp of moisture and coming at us from basically New Orleans and the warm air/warm water that's down there.

Plus temps wise, surface temps and temps aloft, where the precip starts falling out of the clouds can very quite alot, and it's the temps where the stuff starts falling from the clouds that matters the most


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 9, 2011)

ta&idaho said:


> I live too far away to cherry-pick my days, so I'm planning on Gore Saturday and Whiteface Sunday no matter what.  Fingers crossed that the Thursday rain isn't too devastating.  At a minimum, I'll ski two new mountains that received enough snow on Sunday that they'll at least have plenty of coverage.




The bright side about whiteface is that we miss a lot of the snow so we miss a lot of the rain.  That said i dont think we are missing it.  Its not going to go below freezing till Sat night so the slides may be in play Sat.  I hope so


----------



## bheemsoth (Mar 9, 2011)

Welp, it looks like this rain may but a bind in my Killington plans for Saturday.

I was going to pick up some vouchers locally, but may hold off for a day or so to see how this thing is going to shake out.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2011)

bheemsoth said:


> Welp, it looks like this rain may but a bind in my Killington plans for Saturday.
> 
> I was going to pick up some vouchers locally, but may hold off for a day or so to see how this thing is going to shake out.



Only a few more weeks of wide open terrain choices at the majority of ski areas.  Better to get at it on wet snow with lots of terrain options this week, than more than likely wet snow with less terrain options in a few weeks :idea:  While a good dump of Utah-esque light fluff isn't unheard of Mid-March and beyond, the reality is that the wet snow season (be it fresh fallen or already on the ground) is upon us


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2011)

Geez Dr. Jeff, you're making me feel just dandy.  Anyways, being pragmatic is useful and important, so I appreciate your POV.  I will hold out last minute hope.  when I hear NEK say it's puking out there or a report from the Mt. that its switching, I'm more than happy to head out.  I for one, simply just don't enjoy skiing in the rain. Maybe I'll bag friday and take monday off instead.

 Good news is, there is a helluva base out there.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2011)

billski said:


> Geez Dr. Jeff, you're making me feel just dandy.  Anyways, being pragmatic is useful and important, so I appreciate your POV.  I will hold out last minute hope.  when I hear NEK say it's puking out there or a report from the Mt. that its switching, I'm more than happy to head out.  I for one, simply just don't enjoy skiing in the rain. Maybe I'll bag friday and take monday off instead.
> 
> Good news is, there is a helluva base out there.



Sorry there Bill.  In my line of work, you tend to just look at the data objectively and present it that way with out putting rose colored lenses, less you over deliver and under produce.  I try and look at the weather the same way.  Look at the data and interpret it without any preconceived bias (as much as the snow loving side in my wants to try and take over on many occasions  :lol: :smash:  )


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 9, 2011)

Stay AWAY green stuff.....away... away with you!!!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> the killer snowfields day eludes me again



Save it for 3/26.


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Sorry there Bill.  In my line of work, you tend to just look at the data objectively and present it that way with out putting rose colored lenses, less you over deliver and under produce.  I try and look at the weather the same way.  Look at the data and interpret it without any preconceived bias (as much as the snow loving side in my wants to try and take over on many occasions  :lol: :smash:  )



I guess I didn't write it very well:

"Anyways, being pragmatic is useful and important, so I appreciate your POV. "
I do value what you have to say.  Then again, I hold out for a last-minute hail-Mary pass!  If not, I just re-plan.


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 9, 2011)

billski said:


> I guess I didn't write it very well:
> 
> "Anyways, being pragmatic is useful and important, so I appreciate your POV. "
> I do value what you have to say.  Then again, I hold out for a last-minute hail-Mary pass!  If not, I just re-plan.



Where are you planning on going? I just got back from some of the best East Coast skiing I have seen since....:beer:


----------



## mlkrgr (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah; I bagged my Thurs/Fri Sugarbush trip. They have a wind warning on their website and I agree with them and there is a good chance for wind to impact operations on Thursday. Seems like it may be icy driving home Friday too, but that's tough to tell. With the rain freezing over Friday night, we might have a problem with ice holds Saturday. Plus, the bluebird day in the forecast will probably deceive quite a few people (could see that already since Nacski raised their price on the Stowe trip this Saturday on Tuesday for booking the first 25 seats while that typically happens on Thursday for a Saturday trip). But sometimes, can't blame them; first 25 seats cost $75; while the ticket at the ticket window costs $89, as Stowe was already confirmed (usually happens 3-4 days in advance) when I printed my boarding pass on Friday for last Saturday's SR trip.

Though, on the bright side, Sunday should be decent for this weekend since the groomers will have another chance to go over icing and snow will probably soften up. Seems like its a good time to burn some Wildcat passes before I have to switch over to soccer. It's either that or Wildcat passes will have to override my plan to take a bus to Jay Peak for the day on Sunday (assuming good weather of course). Never been to Jay because of the limited buses that run to it over the years although Nac does Jay about 3 times per season; seems like a good opportunity to do so now.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 9, 2011)

drjeff said:


> and then got it's big "gulp" of moisture




Big gulp!  LOVE it! :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2011)

Been snowing steadily here for about 3 hours now tonite about 3 inches down  so far  dry flakes nothing wet  yet


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 9, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Been snowing steadily here for about 3 hours now tonite about 3 inches down  so far  dry flakes nothing wet  yet



Interesting, where are you closest to:  Massena, Lake Placid, Plattsburgh?


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Where are you planning on going? I just got back from some of the best East Coast skiing I have seen since....:beer:



Stowe.  I'm not surprised.  "best" will degrade quickly.  I don't mind spring skiing, just not in the rain.  This will be a last minute thing.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Interesting, where are you closest to:  Massena, Lake Placid, Plattsburgh?



Outside of Ogdensburg  an hr south of Ottawa -- just plowed  6 inches this am BUT its raining now dammit


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> BUT its raining now dammit



that's the end of the party.  Rain through Friday then it dries out, temps hover around 32 but will rise.  Midweek next is looking like a further warm-up.  Time for a late start and spring skiing.  Smile!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Outside of Ogdensburg  an hr south of Ottawa -- just plowed  6 inches this am BUT its raining now dammit



Based on the huge wall of greens, yellows and reds headed North there Warp,  there's a good chance that had you left that snow in your driveway alone that mother nature would have taken care of the removal of it for you by tomorrow   :smash:

I will admit though this AM at my house that I did clear out the storm drain just uphill of my driveway from all the debris that ended up in it on Sunday


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Based on the huge wall of greens, yellows and reds headed North there Warp,  there's a good chance that had you left that snow in your driveway alone that mother nature would have taken care of the removal of it for you by tomorrow   :smash:
> 
> I will admit though this AM at my house that I did clear out the storm drain just uphill of my driveway from all the debris that ended up in it on Sunday




Probably So Doc -- But a Boy has to  play with HIS toys don'cha know ? --

 Love my big honkin' Ariens  it throws that crap like a cannon .


----------



## psyflyer (Mar 10, 2011)

Dumping on Burke.  Heavy snow and 3 inches minimum on the ground.  Im hoping it stays all snow for another pow day!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Mar 10, 2011)

psyflyer said:


> Dumping on Burke.  Heavy snow and 3 inches minimum on the ground.  Im hoping it stays all snow for another pow day!



Don't count on it!:sad:


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ Could be if your content for your pow day to end very early:flame:


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2011)

A quick survey of web cams finds it rather wet all up and down the green spine, I-89 and LP.   Saturday it might be time to pounce.


----------



## psyflyer (Mar 10, 2011)

4-6 inches, and no rain.  Awesome powder day at Burke again today.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 10, 2011)

Glad you got some turns in. I'm looking forward to sloppy wet turns on Saturday


----------



## kingslug (Mar 10, 2011)

Going to K Sunday...I'm imagining...well I'm not sure.......


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2011)

Based on the deluge at my office right now (about 50 miles due South of Wachusett) and the way the precip is moving, Wachusett is going to get soaked in the next hour or so


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 11, 2011)

Let's see skiing in the rain in Vermont or riding my bike in 50 degree sun in CT?
I know what I'm doing. Yes I know there are limited ski days left, I hate rain.


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Based on the deluge at my office right now (about 50 miles due South of Wachusett) and the way the precip is moving, Wachusett is going to get soaked in the next hour or so


Looks like one wall of precip on the radar...let's hope it comes through quickly...


----------



## soposkier (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like the more "southern" mountains might be the place to ski this weekend.  The north might not not quite see the warmup, therefore just being solid on the ungroomed.

Hoping to get some spring bumps at Magic on Saturday.  Anyone have a varying opinion?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2011)

hammer said:


> Looks like one wall of precip on the radar...let's hope it comes through quickly...



Yup, pretty much had about 45 minutes of it seeming like a fire hose was squirting outside, now back down to just some light drizzle/showers


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 11, 2011)

Saddleback on Sat, Loaf Sunday is the plan right now. Hoping it doesnt get too cold tonight up there otherwise everything will be total bullettproof I'm sure.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2011)

Canceled my weekend trip to Lake Placid.  Sometimes Mother Nature blows.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 11, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Canceled my weekend trip to Lake Placid.  Sometimes Mother Nature blows.



 Smart move tho BG ---- it'll still be there later on tho -- chin up dude


----------



## kingslug (Mar 11, 2011)

Killington is reporting 12 inches in the last 24 hours with mixed p on top now........again I have no idea what sunday will be like......not sure if i should cancel or just give it a whirl...6 hours on a bus is a big whirl though.....


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 11, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Yup, pretty much had about 45 minutes of it seeming like a fire hose was squirting outside, now back down to just some light drizzle/showers


You're lucky. I had several  hours of that very early this morning.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2011)

damn, forecast down here looks great and i assumed it was the same for up north.. not the case i guess.  very frustrating. i want to ski VT !!!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 11, 2011)

kingslug said:


> Killington is reporting 12 inches in the last 24 hours with mixed p on top now........again I have no idea what sunday will be like......not sure if i should cancel or just give it a whirl...6 hours on a bus is a big whirl though.....



Go for it. I think it will ski very well.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 11, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Canceled my weekend trip to Lake Placid.  Sometimes Mother Nature blows.



I'm staying local this weekend as it may be the last for here.(it will be mine as I head north and west for the next month)  According to the web cam CBK came through quite well.  Should be a warm spring fest and the deck will be cranking after skiing.(good band playing at the bar Saturday)  The snow will definately be soft and I can't see anyone but the regular nuts there.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2011)

looking at strong wind gusts for Saturday along the spine, with diminished precip.  
Could be some wind holds.  Still waiting to see how things shape up for tomorrow.

Thinking maybe a Saturday ski day turns into Sunday even though daylight savings time starts.

then again, if you're up there and you get lucky...


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2011)

NCP is subsiding here in the flatlands...any reports on how bad it was up north?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Smart move tho BG ---- *it'll still be there later on *tho -- chin up dude



If the upcoming week gives the necessary time to "refresh" things, I'll head up there next weekend.


----------



## thaller1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Any live reports from Jay Peak??


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2011)

:-( Nothing to see here.  Move along.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 11, 2011)

thaller1 said:


> Any live reports from Jay Peak??





			
				Jay Peak Resort said:
			
		

> IT'S RAINING. Bonaventure Quad, Flyer and Tram are NOT spinning due to High Winds.* The Triple Chair and Lower Mountain Lifts are open.


Who says Jay doesn't have honest and blunt reporting. That is really spelling it out right there!


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2011)

Stowe had pouring, wringing-wet conditions for most of the day.  It then changed to light rain for the remainder of the day.  Ten cars in the parking lot, probably most of them were employees 

I'll get another report on Saturday and I'll be skiing it on Sunday.  Now, where did that edge sharpening thread go?  

Frankly, I'm not expecting it to stiffen up until Monday when the lows hit the single digits again.  Go figure.

Now Joshua @ MRG has other ideas - pow on Sunday?

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/


----------



## kingslug (Mar 12, 2011)

You know..not only is skiing in the east harder than the west in many ways...so is....figuring out the weather..which skis to bring..where to go...when to go........should I go...........


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 12, 2011)

Lower mountain softened up for some really good skiing at Lincoln Peak at Sugarbush today. Moonshine, Twist and especially the Mall were the place to be for deep soft bumps.


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 12, 2011)

thaller1 said:


> Any live reports from Jay Peak??



First time there today - not sure what is typical.  Bit icy today - sign at the lift said "dust on crust" .  Timbuktu (?) woods were the only REALLY icy spot we hit.  It was flurrying most of the day with a shower of sleet/snow around noon that added about an inch or so to the little bit they got last night.  But there was lots of snow on the mountain (just pretty firm) and later in the day skied better than the morning.  Not sure if it was traffic or temps that loosened it up.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 12, 2011)

kingslug said:


> You know..not only is skiing in the east harder than the west in many ways...so is....figuring out the weather..which skis to bring..where to go...when to go........should I go...........


Bring them all, go where ever you want, go as often as possible, and yes.

:beer:


----------



## billski (Mar 13, 2011)

Stowe woods were the place to be  today.  Powder delight.  Snowed all day, never hit the hard stuff.  We only stopped because we had to.  We banged the woods for 5 1/2 hours.  Some of the best skiing of the season for us.  Very light woods traffic.  Rock star parking.    Broke my heart to leave.  Really.  Awesome day.


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 14, 2011)

billski said:


> Stowe woods were the place to be  today.  Powder delight.  Snowed all day, never hit the hard stuff.  We only stopped because we had to.  We banged the woods for 5 1/2 hours.  Some of the best skiing of the season for us.  Very light woods traffic.  Rock star parking.    Broke my heart to leave.  Really.  Awesome day.



Glad to hear that you had good skiing and good parking! :beer:


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 14, 2011)

billski said:


> Stowe woods were the place to be  today.  Powder delight.  Snowed all day, never hit the hard stuff.  We only stopped because we had to.  We banged the woods for 5 1/2 hours.  Some of the best skiing of the season for us.  Very light woods traffic.  Rock star parking.    Broke my heart to leave.  Really.  Awesome day.



Well, at least I won THAT lottery!!  We WERE in the Stowe woods on Sunday.  Fun, fun and more fun.  This family had an absolute blast - lots of laughter.  Soooo glad we didn't let the rain at the hotel fool us into bagging the day and heading home.


----------



## billski (Mar 14, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Well, at least I won THAT lottery!!  We WERE in the Stowe woods on Sunday.  Fun, fun and more fun.  This family had an absolute blast - lots of laughter.  Soooo glad we didn't let the rain at the hotel fool us into bagging the day and heading home.



There was this Dad, with about 6-7 little tykes (probably all less than ten)  going into Nosedive glades.  That wasn't your posse' was it?

What strikes me odd is that up and down the green mt. spine, people were reporting poor woods conditions.  What gives?  Maybe I was reading the reports upside down?  Did Ullr like our sacrifice, or did we just get lucky?

I love natural snow.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2011)

billski said:


> What strikes me odd is that up and down the green mt. spine, people were reporting poor woods conditions.  What gives?  Maybe I was reading the reports upside down?  Did Ullr like our sacrifice, or did we just get lucky?
> .



i didn't ski the woods yesterday but from what i could see from the trials and the lifts the natural snow cover in the woods @ Okemo looked fantastic.


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 14, 2011)

billski said:


> There was this Dad, with about 6-7 little tykes (probably all less than ten)  going into Nosedive glades.  That wasn't your posse' was it?



Nope.  We were in the Nosedive glades most of the afternoon, but we only have 3 kids - one 10 yo and two teenagers.  Had an absolute blast in there!


----------



## billski (Mar 14, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Nope.  We were in the Nosedive glades most of the afternoon, but we only have 3 kids - one 10 yo and two teenagers.  Had an absolute blast in there!



that must have been all the whooping and screaming we heard.   :razz:   The wood were serenely quite in the AM!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 14, 2011)

How I miss the Nosedive glades, that whole area was one of my favorite parts of the mountain.  That, and just bombing down Upper and Lower Nosedive pretending to be in a downhill. lol.


----------

